# jbk bowstrings comes to at



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Here is a few sets RED,BLACK,CLEAR/HUNTERGREEN,BLACK,CLEAR/FLO,BLACK,CLEAR


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

*The Best Bow Strings!*

Not only is JBK the best string builder.....if you have any tuning problems with a PSE (especially X-Force bows) hit him up. My 09 X-Force is my fifth bow and I always set up and tune my own.....I was having a bad paper tear and was lucky enough to find JBK on another thread....anyways...I shipped my bow from California to Maine and I'm glad I did.....not only did JBK make me a fantastic bowstring....he tuned my bow perfectly! Need an awesome string? Hit up JBK Bowstrings!

09 X Force GX
JBK Bowstring in Dark Green and Black
Rip Cord Rest
Trophy Ridge Crush


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

hey matt glad everything worked out for you,enjoy the bow because they are shooters.thanks jbk bowstrings


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

here is a pink and black string and a pink and blue set.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

Wifepoo is excited to get that string put on JBK!
I'll send some picks as soon as we get them set up.....
Stay tuned JBK

09 PSE X Force GX
JBK Bowstrings in Dark Green/Black
Spot Hogg Boss Hogg
Rip Cord
Trophy Ridge Crush at 375gr:darkbeer:=324fps!


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

another set of red,black and clear servings.
keep the orders coming thank you.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you, i really enjoy building them have a great day


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

welcome aboard, we will make a great team if i could only shoot as well as you do.have a great one!!


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

let's just say i can not keep up with you.


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

*new strings*

just got them on today shootin great and look even better just a few twist and bam !gettin 300fps on 08ss x force @64# 29" pretty sweet !!!!service was 2nd to none got my strings in 4 days! !!!!!:darkbeer:to jbk strings


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

glad to see everything worked out fine you,keep me updated thanks jbk bowstrings.


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## xforce-kid (Jun 21, 2009)

would these be good for the pse x-force when pse first came out with it


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

i think he means 07.... yes they would b just fine!:darkbeer:


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt:darkbeer:


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Two more sets


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

look good cant wait to try them out


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

bump for great strings:darkbeer:


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

to the top for my killer strings


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt:darkbeer:


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

more pic's coming soon


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Two more sets


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

they look great he is pumped!:darkbeer:


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

here is two more sets


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

sweet....vitos?


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

yes sir!the set on the left


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

huntergreen,white and hg servings


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

ernie got his today another happy coust!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

bump for a great guy


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

2xw said:


> huntergreen,white and hg servings


Mine I presume? I cant wait to get them put on the Illusion! I will post pics and follow up as soon as I get them and get them installed. Great customer service thus far!!


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

you are correct!!they are yours they came out sweet.


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt for great service!!!!


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

ttt for a great company with great service!


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

two more sets


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

thanx again for the quick turnaround!!!!!!


----------



## Stab (Jun 25, 2009)

*Mission Eliminator*

I put them on today! They look great, and the bow is shooting awsome! Great job!


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

My strings look great!! Fast service and fast shipment. Thanks for a great product and great customer service. I know where my strings will be coming from here on out.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

thank you to everyone who has purchased their strings from jbk, looking forward to doing buisness with you in the future!! 
 jeff


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

Great string Jeff!!


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

Pearson Z-34 with Black and Blue


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

I recieved some of Mr Jeff's strings in the mail the other day had my local pro shop put them on and can i say wow!!! These are some great strings. I shot it four or five times set my peep and the peeep has not moved a bit and thats after 300-350 shots into it. When i shot my first vagas round i got a 299 28 X'es with Acc's thats a new high for me. and today i broke 2 nocks today at 70 Meters out of my first 6 arrows. These are THE BEST strings i have ever shot on my bow!! BAR NONE!!! 
Not to mention the best costermer servis ever!


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

another pic


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

I am totaly impressed with the quality and service recieved.
My strings were on my doorstep 4 days after placing the order, they look amazing the pictures just dont do them justice, they are hunter green / white w/ green serving and turned out awesome. When I installed them I only had to rotate 1 time on the buss cable yolk and everthing was in place-ata,bh,tiller and cam timing. After install I put my scale on and found out I had gained 2 lbs at the same setting which I am sure will lead to more fps, within 3 shots the peep was set and has not rotated or moved since and I can feel a difference when drawing the bow everything just feels tighter or a little more solid if you will. Top all this off with outstanding customer service (Jeff called me a few times after the install just to make sure I was happy and everthing was working out ok) and this is the place to get your next string. I have had 2 other strings on this bow and was not satisfied with either, niether string maker got the serving correct so it laid over my string suppresors this was not an issue with jbk- jeff nailed it they are a perfect fit! I am totaly satisfied with jbk and will be getting any new strings from here on out through Jeff.

Bottom line is this: If you are in the market for a new set of strings look no further than right here, you wont be disapointed!:cheer2:


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

A big thank you to everyone who has purchased strings from jbk.hope you enjoy them.


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

thanx for the quick turnaround ...again!!!both bows are shootin great and every thing is lookin good hope to shoot first 3d w/vito soon will let u know how that goes thanx again later jt:darkbeer:


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

tt for ya mr jeff


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Jeff, I thought I would let you know the strings are doing great. I have put @ 400 arrows through the bow in the last week with temps. outside between 100-110 degs. and havent seen any rotation or stretch.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

hey that is great,keep me posted as to what is going on.thanks jeff


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

a set for a dxt cocobola and black.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

two more sets,cocobola black with black and clear,blue and grey with clear


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## COATED (Jun 3, 2009)

strings are still smokin good!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Jeff, Just thought I would let you know that I have @ 1000 arrows through the string, I have pressed the bow several times and even added 1/4" to my draw and my peep is still dead on no rotation...great string!!


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

hi,glad everything is working out for you just keep me posted.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

strings for dxt and a tune


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

a couple more sets


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

can't wait to get my cables+strings... excited..  the yellow+green one must be mine.. awesome..looking good. might have you make 1 for my parker in the future too.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

yes they are yours, just let me know.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

from JBK...


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ya beat me to it


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

early morning bump


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

*Some 40 yd Groups with a JBK String*

Thought I would post some pics of some 40 yd groups I was getting while sighting in a back up sight....strings are doing awesome still no rotation or stretch...I am one happy bow hunter, now bring on the season!!


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

lookin good keep me posted thanks


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

*Ordered another set*

Ordered another set, great service and easy transaction as usual


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you for your order shipping in the next or two.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

*Another great string*

Installed a JBK string on a Parker youth bow, Fit was perfect no adjustments needed just put it on and ATA-BH were on the money. Looks good to, Cocabola and black. Thanks Jeff and the young lady who shoots the bow was very pleased.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

*Still shooting tight*

Jeff just thought I would let you know that my string is still awesome, my setup is shooting great, I had a 30 yd robin hood yesterday...shouldnt shoot the same dot more than once.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

great it is nice when it all falls together.nice shooting and i hope she enjoys her set up.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

*Ttt*

For a great company with great strings and service! I'll never shoot another string again!


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

*Another great set*

Jeff,
I got the strings installed on a Bowtech Liberty, Great fit 3 twist's on a buss cable and everything fell into place. Strings look great, fit was perfect and peep was set with no rotation seen. Thanks for the great product and service. I will get some pics up in a day or 2.

Chad


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

one more set


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt for ya


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Jeff,
Just got home from Iowa and found the set of strings I ordered waiting for me, they look great and thank you for the serving material...I will get them on tommorow as I am beat right now, I will let you know how the fit is and post pics,
Thanks,
Chad


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

you are welcome hope you enjoy them.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Bump for great strings and top notch customer service


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

*Another great set*

Just thought I would post some pics of another great set of JBK Strings, Installed the strings...2 twists on the bus cable and everything fell into place, peep was set with zero rotation as of yet and they look great...and come with the best customer service I have seen in a long time.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Bump......My string is still rock solid after countless arrows sent down range:RockOn:


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## fo'teef (Sep 26, 2009)

Bump for JBK.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

*OK Doe*

Shot this doe after a spot & stalk, 32 yard shot....been shooting my JBK strings all summer, still in great shape. Pulled back on this doe and my peep was perfect.....thanks for the great strings Jeff.


----------



## tinitim (Aug 26, 2005)

*strings*

all i can say is these strings are great. the quality is second to non and the customer service is even better. I have shot a ton of string makers an these rank right at the top. thanks for everything


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

ttt for a great company!


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

*Bump for DA'Man*

:cheers:


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

*Bump!!*

Gotta keep this one up....:wav:


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

tttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

strings are working super . ill post pics later . thanks joseph


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

sounds good, i would like to see them thanks!!


----------



## saddleman37 (May 17, 2009)

*strings*

we will let ya know about our strings at the end of next week.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

not a problem, just let me know thanks!!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## thirdeye72 (Nov 15, 2009)

hi i live in australia and was wondering what you charge 4 postage ?


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

I charge another 10.00 to the total cost hope this helps thanks jbk.


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

bump for some great strings!


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

Bump for a quality product got ours in the mail yesterday put them on a customers bow last night , Quality is second to none!!!!!! very tight servings , very professional service and most of all we got them very quickly . JBK Custom Bow strings are available by order in our local pro shop and is now a exclusive item in our shop . Will post up some speed gains when I dig out the chronograph


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

well glad you like them!!looking forward to working with you and your shop thanks.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

ttt

for awesome strings and customer service.:thumbs_up


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

*bump*

great looking strings :smile:


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

strings on my gx6 still look new thanx again!!!!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

*Bump!!*

Bump for Da' Man


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

bump!!!


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

ttt...for a great string company! 

I have 6 does on the ground now with my JBK String! Keep up the good work Jeff! :darkbeer:


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Double-Lung1 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Here you go!*

:bump:


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Double-Lung1 (Mar 10, 2009)

*up*

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## gregyore (Dec 27, 2009)

Can you make a set of strings for Parker Blackhawk, 29-31" cam, 60#?


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

hi gregyore,i sent you a pm my new user name is (omen) i messed everything up in my account so i started new threads i know that was dumb of me.so lets please let these threads with the user name 2xw go to sleep lol thanks jeff


----------

